# Horror Surf Launch.....



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Things got a bit hairy on this surf launch in Cairns.....

The force of the waves smashing into my ankles was nothing short of ferocious!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

You forgot to put up a danger sign in 3 languages:

*"Warning! Do not attempt this dangerous stunt!"*


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, your right mate!

I think everyone here can see that this kind of launch should not be attempted by people new to the sport. 8)

It takes years of training before your body and mind are conditioned to the point where one is able to attempt something like this......... :wink:

I think my extreme level of fitness and mental preparation is the main reason I am still here on this earth and able to tell the tale


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Gosh!
Those waves are almost as dangerous as the ones experienced in my bath!!!!!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Sorry, your right mate!
> 
> I think everyone here can see that this kind of launch should not be attempted by people new to the sport. 8)
> 
> ...


baahahhahah :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

The conditions are in fact so rough that even the Surfers did not dare take on mother natures fury on this day! :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Impressive. My own dreams of becoming an elite athlete died some years ago and so I can only watch in awe. Some are truly gifted. Your obligation is to ensure that you share that gift with others who may benefit. I note from the photo that you even took that wave fully loaded with rods etc. Ballsy stuff!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

knot-too-fast said:


> Gosh!
> Those waves are almost as dangerous as the ones experienced in my bath!!!!!


I can only suggest you put up warning signs around your bath. Man, I wouldn't want to paddle there!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dallas, you are the man!

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad you're still with us m8 :shock:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

troppo said:


> knot-too-fast said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh!
> ...


Yes indeed Troppo it,s like Bass Strait blowing in a 60 knot south wester some days. Need to replace the bathroom once a year! :lol:

Now I,m being a little tooooooooooooo silly now..............
I need to go yak fishing real quick or take another tablet.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

knot-too-fast said:


> Need to replace the bathroom once a year! :lol:


I am sure your missus (if ya got one) would agree to that! 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Dont be fooled by the photo as he is paddling out between sets. Is that greyer area near the horizon a big set approaching. :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Breambo said:


> Dont be fooled by the photo as he is paddling out between sets. Is that greyer area near the horizon a big set approaching. :lol:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: That photographer better not hang around so close to the beach with that coming. :shock:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Arghh flashback!
reminds me of the time the King George whiting took my leg off near Aldinga beach.....but it grew back......yep training and endurance is the key. The weather was just like that terror photo!  

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas

You have showed your mastery of the surf; but did you find wearing pantihose to stop the stingers and box jellyfish a good thing in those tropical waters :shock:


----------

